#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: ΙΕΚΕΜ/ΤΕΕ: Εισαγωγή στο AutoCAD Civil 3D, Ηράκλειο, 29 Σεπ - 3 Οκτ 2014

## mktopo

*Διάρκεια:* 20 ώρες
*Κόστος:* 100¤
ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ
*Επιστημονική Υπεύθυνη:* Μαρία Κώστα, ΑΤΜ, maria.kosta@km-solutions.gr

Βασικός σκοπός αυτού του πρακτικού  σεμιναρίου είναι η εκμάθηση των κύριων λειτουργιών του AutoCAD Civil 3D  ώστε οι χρήστες του να είναι σε θέση να χρησιμοποιούν όλα εκείνα τα  αναλυτικά εργαλεία του προγράμματος που διευκολύνουν τη σχεδίαση και  παρακολούθηση ενός έργου υποδομής.

Μετά την επιτυχή παρακολούθηση του  σεμιναρίου, οι καταρτιζόμενοι θα είναι ικανοί να δημιουργούν, να  επεξεργάζονται, να τροποποιούν και να αναλύουν τα αντικείμενα του  AutoCAD Civil 3D για τη διαχείριση: 
ΣημείωνD.T.M.Χωματουργικών εργασιώνΣτοιχείων οδοποιίαςΔικτύων αγωγών 
Επίσης, θα έχουν αποκτήσει βασικές γνώσεις για να σχεδιάζουν τυπικές  τομές και τρισδιάστατα μοντέλα οδοποιίας αλλά και για να εισάγουν ή/και  να εξάγουν στοιχεία από το πρόγραμμα για το πεδίο ή για άλλες εφαρμογές.

----------

